# Ideal bought SK



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

What's SK and why is this great news?


----------



## jsackin (Jul 29, 2010)

SK is "SK Tools". They're a USA tool company that recently declared bankruptcy. There was some debate about whether they would close completely, move overseas or stay here. Since Ideal bought them, it looks like they'll stay here. So that's the good news.

Jori Sackin
http://store.harryepstein.com


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

god i love ideal they are the best IMO:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I was just looking at their tools...they like pretty nice.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

jsackin said:


> SK is "SK Tools". They're a USA tool company that recently declared bankruptcy.



So should I know who they are? Maybe they went bankrupt for a reason.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> So should I know who they are? Maybe they went bankrupt for a reason.


Probably lack of marketing.

I've never heard of them before, and they seem to be a bit costly. 60 dollars for this set of screw drivers.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Probably lack of marketing.
> 
> I've never heard of them before, and they seem to be a bit costly. 60 dollars for this set of screw drivers.


They obviously aren't selling using the 'going rate' method. :whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I have often see SK Tools used in industrial maintenance departments.

They made quality wrenches, sockets etc. Less expensive than Snap On.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> They obviously aren't selling using the 'going rate' method. :whistling2:


And how'd that work out? :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> And how'd that work out? :thumbup:



Beats the snot outta me. Go ask B4T.... that's his cup o' tea.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> And how'd that work out? :thumbup:


:laughing:


Snap On is still doing well and they are high priced. :thumbsup:


http://topics.nytimes.com/topics/news/business/companies/snapon_inc/index.html


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

jsackin said:


> SK is "SK Tools". They're a USA tool company that recently declared bankruptcy. T





480sparky said:


> They obviously aren't selling using the 'going rate' method. :whistling2:





electricmanscott said:


> And how'd that work out? :thumbup:





480sparky said:


> Beats the snot outta me. Go ask B4T.... that's his cup o' tea.


See above. :laughing:


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

There wrenches and socket are awesome :thumbsup:
never thought about them for screwdrivers.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

SK is a long time tool company that manufactures mostly wrenches and sockets. They make (made ?) really good quality tools in a working persons price range. I have a SK 3/8" ratchet that is over 30 years old and is still in use. They were one of several tool companies in the mid price range between Craftsman, at the economy end and Snap-on at the upper end. It seems that many of the hand tool companies, in this "middle price range" no longer exist or the name has been bought by another company and put on cheap, made in Asia tools - That I refuse to buy.

I read where Ideal bought another tool company in Colorado last year. I don't recall the company name, but their main products are screwdrivers. I don't know what the business arraignment is, but all of the Ideal screwdrivers, that I see for sale, are made in Taiwan.

Jori, I order from y'all sometimes. Nice stuff.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

SK makes good stuff....I have a few of their wrenches.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Maybe Ideal is looking to put out some quality drivers that look different from Klein's.

I think they could definitely boost their sales if they marketed a new line of tools, and stopped _looking_ like the cheap knock offs.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Maybe Ideal is looking to put out some quality drivers that look different from Klein's.
> 
> I think they could definitely boost their sales if they marketed a new line of tools, and stopped _looking_ like the cheap knock offs.


The SK screwdrivers are made in France. If that matters to you.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

varmit said:


> The SK screwdrivers are made in France. If that matters to you.


Oh, I guess it's just their sockets then.

And it doesn't really matter that much to _me,_ most of my tools thus far are of european origin.


----------



## jsackin (Jul 29, 2010)

varmit said:


> I read where Ideal bought another tool company in Colorado last year. I don't recall the company name, but their main products are screwdrivers. I don't know what the business arraignment is, but all of the Ideal screwdrivers, that I see for sale, are made in Taiwan.
> 
> Jori, I order from y'all sometimes. Nice stuff.


Hey, good to hear from you. Ideal bought a company called Western Forge in Colorado. They pretty much make every US adjustable wrench except for (snapon, crescent). They also bought Pratt and Read, a screwdriver company that makes everyone's US screwdrivers except of course Klein. SK makes great sockets and ratchets, which is really what they are known for.

Jori
http://store.harryepstein.com


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

varmit said:


> SK is a long time tool company that manufactures mostly wrenches and sockets. They make (made ?) really good quality tools in a working persons price range. I have a SK 3/8" ratchet that is over 30 years old and is still in use. They were one of several tool companies in the mid price range between Craftsman, at the economy end and Snap-on at the upper end. It seems that many of the hand tool companies, in this "middle price range" no longer exist or the name has been bought by another company and put on cheap, made in Asia tools - That I refuse to buy.
> 
> I read where Ideal bought another tool company in Colorado last year. I don't recall the company name, but their main products are screwdrivers. I don't know what the business arraignment is, but all of the Ideal screwdrivers, that I see for sale, are made in Taiwan.
> 
> Jori, I order from y'all sometimes. Nice stuff.


all of ideals regular screwdrivers are made in the usa, their insulated is a rebranded wiha and their electronic screwdrivers or tech drivers are made in taiwan. there screwdivers are 10x better than anything klein puts out there. also ideal bought out western forge in colorado which makes the pliers and screwdrivers for craftsman and they also bought out pratt-reed which also makes screwdrivers all here in the usa also my ideal rep says that ideal is trying to bring all their products back to the usa


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Eventually, these tool manufacturers will realize that we're willing to pay for a well-made tool that lasts, and a little bit more than that for a well-made tool that lasts that is also made in the USA.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I have quite a few SK tools. They always made good tools IMO. Dad has got some SK stuff that's 30-40 years old and still in good shape.

This was the first I heard about them going bankrupt.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is a link I found.


http://www.toolamanjaro.com/2010/07/ideal-industries-to-buy-bankrupt-sk-hand-tools/


----------

